# One less open spot in the safe.



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I went gunshopping today and bought a Winchester Super X2 in black synthetic. I got the 3.5" magnum. I CANNOT WAIT to take it out tomorrow. I took it apart as soon as I got home and noticed how much different it was from my old 1100. I also noticed how easy to clean it was. I have a few questions on cleaning though. Is it the same as the 1100 in a sense that you DO NOT oil the outside of the mag tube because it will gum it up or should I lube it. I always kept my 1100 dry down there. another thing, is there any special way to clean that piston that sits inside the barrel lug or do I just leave it the way it is when I'm done shooting. I would really appreciate any advice as it's been a long time since I've bought an autoloader.


----------

